# (MA) LR - Chocolate AKC MH Stud



## attaboy (May 16, 2010)

*Otis' Lincoln Express MH* (Abe) is a 75lb male Chocolate Lab with tons of drive. Born July 2009, he earned his AKC Master Hunter title and qualified for the 2012 Master National as a 2 year old. Abe is a great family dog and pleasure in the duck blind. He has a nice water entry and plenty of style and go in the marsh and field. Dark chocolate with an athletic build, he gets many compliments on his looks. First breeding produced wonderful dark chocolate puppies which were retrieving in water at 8 weeks old.

Abe is out of *The Cptn's Sierra Shadow Ale QAA-MH*, son of *FC Nan-Dool Elwood Blues*. His bloodlines include many accomplished retrievers such as *NAFC-FC Ebonstar Lean Mac*, *NFC-AFC Storm's Riptide Star*, *FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Barracuda Blue MH*, *CFC-CAFC BigValley's Costa-Lot Shadow*, *Candlewood's Cash On The Line*, among others. See website for complete pedigree and pictures.

Hips OFA Excellent: LR-193887E24M-VPI
Elbows OFA Normal: LR-EL51730M24-VPI
Eyes CERF Clear: LR-357664
EIC Clear: LR-EIC1476/25M-VPI
CNM Clear: LR-CNM11-496-M-PIV

Breeding to approved bitches, stud fee $500 for natural breeding, $650 for frozen (plus shipping), and chilled options sometimes available.

Contact Eliot at (978) 649-4925 for additional information or visit www.midnightretrievers.com.


----------

